# number of rods



## hawkeye (May 9, 2011)

Is there a certain number of rods a person can surf fish at one time?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

3 is more than enough imo. you can put as many as you'd like...just respect other's spaces in the process. how many rods do you want to put out?


----------



## hawkeye (May 9, 2011)

There will be 3 of us just wondering if we could fish 3 rods apiece. total of 9 rods


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Number of Surf Rods*

The answer is yes. I always take as many as I figure to fish with. Usually one or two; occasionally three. C2


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Good question...I've always wondered what is the drill if you hook up with two fish at the same time when fishing by yourself.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I always take 3, and fish 2. With the bluefish and such, I generally can't keep 3 baited. I've had 3 rods go off at the same time and it's a damn chinese fire drill trying to not get tangled. I reccomend that you first put down your beer. Next, just judge which rod is getting bent over the most, pick it up and go to reeling. If the fish on the other rods are decent, they'll probably still be there after your first one hits the sand. Smaller fish don't seem to bury the hook as much, they'll probably spit the hook before you get them in.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Orangebeach28 said:


> I always take 3, and fish 2. With the bluefish and such, I generally can't keep 3 baited. I've had 3 rods go off at the same time and it's a damn chinese fire drill trying to not get tangled. I reccomend that you first put down your beer. Next, just judge which rod is getting bent over the most, pick it up and go to reeling. If the fish on the other rods are decent, they'll probably still be there after your first one hits the sand. Smaller fish don't seem to bury the hook as much, they'll probably spit the hook before you get them in.


 
"I recommend that you first put down your beer"


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

By yourself, no more than 2 set up a good ways apart. You can manage 3, but it can get nasty.

We usually set up 4 main rods with at least 3 people going. That's enough work as it is.


----------

